# New Hagen filters



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

I got a look at hagens new in tank filters. Has anyone tried these yet? They have 3 models 5, 10, and 15 gallon.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Haven't seen them yet. Got a link?


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

http://www.petco.com/product_info.asp?sku=1556110142&dept_id=-2

Even though the link is for petco It was actually the locally owned store where I saw them. The owner opened the box up and showed me how the charcol and sponge are inserted. It actually looks like it would work good in a fry tank because of how the sponge protects the intake port.


----------



## Pac-Man (Mar 18, 2005)

that looks like a unique filter design.... anyway, i went on your website fishdoc and it looks cool. it has alot of fish profiles and stuff. very informative. as for the filter, isnt the hagen line of products pretty reliable??? ive always heard good things about their aquaclear filters, so i imagine this new filter would be pretty good.


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

> i went on your website fishdoc and it looks cool


awwww shuks  



> that looks like a unique filter design


Looking at the shape you can see why they call it a stingray. Hopefully they did not get cheap trying to get into a new less expensive market.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Do they make larger capacity models?


----------



## Pac-Man (Mar 18, 2005)

yah i see the stingray now....


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

Right now the largest is for a 15gallon tank. I think they are going to see how these go and then if they sell well possibly expand the line.


----------

